# Factory cover on R3 displays?



## breek (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi everyone!
Has a brand new R3 protective films/cover (the ones that must be removed before usage) on displays or is it shipped with no protection?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2022)

There was no protective film on the LCDs of my R3 when received it. I preordered and mine was from the first allocation to B&H.


----------



## breek (Nov 17, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> There was no protective film on the LCDs of my R3 when received it. I preordered and mine was from the first allocation to B&H.


Thank you for the answer 
I got mine 2 days ago but it seemed strange that there was no protection.
Maybe cost reduction.
Anyway displays have no problems.


----------



## Monte (Nov 17, 2022)

There wasn’t any film cover on mine either.


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 17, 2022)

No film covering on mine, as well.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2022)

There has never been a protective film on any Canon camera I have ever ordered.


----------



## breek (Nov 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> There has never been a protective film on any Canon camera I have ever ordered.


I may be wrong but i remember there was a protection on 5D3 and 5D4... but too much time has passed for me to be sure.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2022)

breek said:


> I may be wrong but i remember there was a protection on 5D3 and 5D4... but too much time has passed for me to be sure.


Maybe I remember back only to those that have screens that can be rotated into the back?


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 22, 2022)

I dont recall any cameras come with screen protection installed from factory. Cellphones and tablets are the only ones that come with some plastic installed for protecting screens.


----------



## WilliammLesly (Dec 4, 2022)

Mine didn't have a protective film either! I had to buy it!


----------

